# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme per nje detyre ne Fizike!

## vajza e Vores

ju lutem me ndihmoni pak kam per te bere nje ese shkencore ne fizike:" Levizja- gjendja e natyrshme e trupave"...ju lutem

----------


## vajza e Vores

ju luteeeemmm kush mund te me ndihmoje...kam kohe deri te henen per ta paraqitur kete pune....

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Në fizikë, koncepti i Forcës përdoret për të shpjeguar çdo ndikim, i cili shkakton nxitimin (përshpejtimin) e një trupi të lirë. Forca gjithashtu mund të përshkruhet me anë të koncepteve intuitive si shtytja ose tërheqja të cilat shkaktojnë që një objekt me masë të ndryshojë shpejtësinë e tij (kjo përfshin rastin kur trupi fillon të lëvizë nga një gjëndje prehjeje), d.m.th të përshpejtohet, ose që mund të shkaktojë një objekt fleksibël të shtrembërohet. Një forcë e zbatuar mbi një trup ka një madhësi dhe një drejtim, çka tregon se ajo është një madhësi vektoriale. Ligji i dytë i Njutonit mund të formulohet për të pohuar se një objekt me një masë konstante do të përshpejtojhet në proporcion të drejtë me forcën e plotë që vepron mbi të dhe në proporcion të zhdrejtë me masën e tij, ky ligj është një përafrim që prishet kur trupi i afrohet shpejtësisë së dritës. Formulimi origjinal i Njutonit është i saktë, dhe nuk prishet për shpejtësitë relativiste: ky version pohon se forca e plotë që vepron mbi një objekt është e barabartë me shkallën e ndryshimit të impulsit. [1]
Koncepte të lidhura me forcat përshpejtuese përfshijnë forcën shtytëse - çdo forcë e cila rrit shpejtësinë e objektit, rezistencën e ajrit - çdo forcë që zvogëlon shpejtësinë e një objekti, dhe momentin e forcës -- tendencën e një force të shkaktojë ndryshimin e shpejtësisë rrotulluese rreth një boshti. Forcat të cilat nuk veprojnë në mënyrë uniforme në të gjitha pjesët e trupit shkaktojnë stres mekanik , [2] një term teknik që përdoret për ndikimet që shkaktojnë deformime mekanike të trupit. Ndërsa stresi mekanik mund të aplikohet në mënyrë të vazhduar mbi një objekt të ngurtë, duke e deformuar gradualisht atë, stresi mekanik në një lëng përcakton ndryshimet e tij të shtypjes dhe vëllimit. [3] [4]
Në antikitet filozofët përdorën konceptin e forcës për studimin e objekteve në prehje dhe në lëvizje si dhe për makinat e thjeshta, por mendimtarë të tillë si Aristoteli dhe Arkimedi kishin gabime themelore në të kuptuarit a konceptit të forcës, për shkak të mungesës së kuptimit jo të plotë të forcës së fërkimit. Kjo mungesë çoi në një vështrim inadekuat të natyrës së lëvizjes . [5] Me fillimin e Iluminizmit, Isak Njutoni korrigjoi këto keqkuptime me anë të një analize matematikore që mbeti e pandryshuar për rreth treqind vjet. [4] Me fillim të shekullit të 20, Ajnshtajni zhvilloi një teori relativiteti që parashikoi në mënyrë korrekte veprimin e forcave mbi objekte, me rritjen e vrullit (impulsit) afër shpejtësisë së dritës, si dhe gjithashtu dha një shpjegim të "forcave" të prodhuara nga gravitacioni dhe inercia.
Me njohuritë moderne në mekanikën kuantike dhe me aksesin në teknologjinë që mund të përshpejtojë thërrmijat bërthamore afër shpejtësisë së dritës, fizika bërthamore ka hartuar një Model Standart për të përshkruar forcat midis grimcave më të vogla se atomet. Modeli Standart parashikon se shkëmbimi i thërrmijave të quajtura bozonet standarte janë mjetet themelore me të cilat forcat emetohen dhe absorbohen. Vetëm katër bashkëveprime themelore janë të njohura der tani: duke i renditur në mënyrë nga forca më e fortë tek ajo më e dobët, ato janë: Forca e fortë, elektromagnetizmi, forca e dobët, dhe forca gravitacionale . [3] Eksperimente observuese të fizikës bërthmore të energjisë së lartë të bëra gjatë viteve 1970 dhe 1980 konfirmuan se forcat e dobët dhe elektromagnetike janë shprehje e një bashkëveprimi themelor elektro të dobët .

----------


## [Perla]

Pse paska filluar dhe fizika me ese?  :xx:  Mesa mbaj mend une "levizja" studjohet ne vitin e trete, besoj se zysha ju ka dhene referime mbi bazen e asaj qe duhet te pergatisni, se keshtu vetem tema nuk pushon ndonjehere se foluri (shkruari).

----------


## vajza e Vores

> Pse paska filluar dhe fizika me ese?  Mesa mbaj mend une "levizja" studjohet ne vitin e trete, besoj se zysha ju ka dhene referime mbi bazen e asaj qe duhet te pergatisni, se keshtu vetem tema nuk pushon ndonjehere se foluri (shkruari).


Un ne vit te trete jam dhe na dha kete teme per te trajtuar levixjen e trupave por na tha qe mund ta sillnim dhe ne formen e nje eseje shkencore....duhet te flasim per levizjen ne pergjtithesi dhe per llojet e levizjeve qe jane 7, duke i lidhur dhe me forcat rastet kur forca e ferkimit na ndihmon dhe kur na pengon....nuk e di nese mund te me ndihmosh me kete???me duhet jam ne ekselencen e shkolles prandaj duhet te dal mire te kem nje informacio te mire dhe te sakte....

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Nuk e di te mbaroi pune informacioni qe te solla une a jo....!!!!!

----------


## vajza e Vores

> Nuk e di te mbaroi pune informacioni qe te solla une a jo....!!!!!


po shume flm por me duhet dhe nje info per llojet e levizjes....???

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*FIZIKE LLOJET E LEVIZJEVE DHE SHPEJTESIA E NXITIMI. Ne kemi levizje te njetrajtshme, dhe te ndryshuar( te ngadalesuar e te shpejtuar).V=l/t a= v-v0 / t – t0 l= Vot+ at²/ 2 RENIA E LIRE, NXITIMI I RENIES SE LIREh=gt²/2 + v0t v=gt t=Vo/g nxitimi i renies se lire eshte g.Ligjet e Njutonit dhe inerciaLigji i pare eshte ai i inercisedo trup ruan gjendjen e tij te njetrajtshme ose te prehjes per aq kohe sa mbi te nuk veprojne trupa te tjere. Inerci me te madhe kane trupat me te rende.Ligji i dyte:Nxitimi eshte aq i madh sa me e madhe eshte forca qe vepron mbi te dge sa me e vogel masa e tij.a= F/mLigji i trete:Veprimi dhe bashkeveprimi ekzistojne gjithmone se bashku. Ato jane te barabarte me vlere por me kahe te kunderta.PESHA E TRUPAVEG=mg G=N=PNATYRA ATOMIKE E LENDESMolekula ndahet ne atome, dhe atomi ne eletrone-(qe vertiten rreth berthames), protone+ dhe neurone(berthama). Ngarkesa e tyre shenohet me q=. q=0 kur atomi eshte I pangacmuar ose elktroasnjeanese. Berthama nuk ndahet por vetem e dhe me largimin ose “kapjen” e eletroneve formohen jonet(+ose-). Lendet si tretesirat dhe metalet, te cilat kane thermija te lira te ngarkuara(e,jone+,jone-) jane percjellese te elektricitetit. Shufra e ebanitit ngarkohet – kur ferkohet me copen e leshte. Shufra e qelqit ngarkohet+ kur ferkohet me cope te mendafshe.Metalet elektrizohen me ndikim.Rryma elektrike ne percjellesit metalik quhet levizja e drejtuar e eletroneve te lira. Ne tretesirat elektrolite, ne prani te fushes elektrike kalon rryme elektrike, e cila eshte levizja e drejtuar e joneve+ dhe joneve-. Katoda(-)—jonet + Anoda(+)—jonet-.tretesire elektrolite quajme tretesirat ujore te kripave,bazave dhe scideve. Elektronet levizin ne anen e kundert te rrymes elektrike. Rryma elektrike ne gaze eshte levizja e drejtuar e thermijave te ngarkuara te lira(e,jone+ dhe jone-). Rrufeja eshte perplasia e dy reve me shenja te njejta. Procesi I shkeputjes se elektroneve nga filamenti I nxehte, quhet emission termoelktronik. Nese nuk nxehet filamenti nuk ka emission termoelekronik. Fusha elektrike me magnetike vepron mbi elektronet. DENDESIA MASA ELASTICITETIEnergjia e levizjes dhe e bashkeveprimit e nje trupi quhet energjia termike e tij. Perqendrimi(n) = nr. kokrrav(N)/ vellimin(V). Masa e njesise se vellimit te nje lende e quajme dendesi te asaj lende. Sa me I madh n aq me I madh dendesia. Forca shtypese(F)=Forcen e rendeses(G). shtypja= F/S=P. 1Pa=1N/m2. shtypja ne gaze rritet ne menyre perpjestimore kur rritet perqendrimi dhe temp e tij. Shtypja atmosferike =760mm=100 000Pa. Matet me barometer me zhive. Shtypja e ushtruar ne leng tejcohet kudo brenda tij sipas te gjithave drejtimeve me te njejten madhesi=shtypje hidrostatike. Eshte njelloj edhe per gazet. P=d*h*g. h=thellesi g=10N/kg. Fa= V*d*g. Te gjitha objektet qe na rrethojne quhen trupa. Ato perbehen nga lenda. Jane te lenget, gazte dhe ngurte. Te gjitha lendet perbehen nga therrmija te vogla. Pra kane ndertim thermijor. Therrmija me e vogel e lendes qe ruan vetite e saj quhet molekule. V=a*a*c. trupat kane veti te rendojne, dhe aq me shume te rendojne aq me e madhe eshte masa e tij. Per te shprehur vetine e rendeses perdorim masen. Masa eshte e barabarte me masen e tjeseve te lendes. – kg. Lengjet nuk e ruajne formen por vetem vellimin. Merr forme e enes. Gazet nuk kane as forme as vellim. Marrin formen e enes. Trupat e ngurte kane forme dhe vellim te caktuar. Ato jane elastike, plastike dhe te thyeshem. TRUPAT E NGURTE, TE LENGET, TE GAZTE Gjendja e lendes Trup I ngurte Trup i lenget Gaz 
Largesia molekulave E vogel. Vendosje e rregullt me e madhe dhe vendosje deridiku e rregullt Shume e madhe. Vendosje e crregullt 
Levizja molekulave E kufizuar, e crregullt,jo shume e vrullshme Deridiku e kufizuar, e crregullt, dhe e vrullshme E lire e crregullt dhe shume e vrullshme 
Karakteristik Ruan formen dhe vellimin Ruan formen por jo vellimin. Nuk ruan as formen as vellimin 
TEMPERATURA, NXEHTESIA, BYMIMIBymimi eshte dukuria e zmadhimit te permasave te trupat, me rritjen e temperatures. Tkurrja eshte e zvoglimit. Lengjet kur ngrohen bymehen, dhe kur ftohen tkurren. Ato varen nga a- rritje e temp b- lloji I lengut c- vellimi I lengut. Edhe gazet bymehen dhe tkurren. Ato bymehen me shpejte se lengjet. Pra trupat dhe tkurren dhe bymehen. Uji kur shnderrohet nga gjendja e lenget ne te gazte quhet avullim. Kur eshte I vrullshem quhet vlim. Dhe kur bie ne kontakt me nje send te ftohte, formohen bula te vogla lengu qe quhet kondensim.cdo trup qe ve ne levizje nje trup tjeter kryen pune dhe kur kryen pune themi se kane energji.NJOHURI MBI DRITEN, RREZATIMI, PASQYRIMI I SAJShembellimet dhe hijet formohen sepse drita perhapet ne vije te drejte. Kendi I pasqyrimit eshte I barabarte me kendin e renies se drites ne pasqyre.ELEKTROSTATIKAGjate bashkeveprimit te magneteve polet e njejte shtyhen kurse polet e kundert terhiqen. Perreth percjellesit me rryme kemi fushe magnetike. Bobina eshte nje tel ne forme spirale, e rrutulluar mbi nje trup cilindrik. Ashtu si magneti, bobina me rryme ka polin nord N dhe polin sud S. N= -- S= + Vendosja e shufres prej hekuri brenda bobines me rrryme e forcon fushen magnetike dhe kjo qe formuam eshte nje electromagnet. Ai perdoren ne zilen elektrike, telegrafe etj..Forca terheqese e elektromagnetit zmadhohet kur rritet numri i spirave dhe rryma mbi te.Per te percaktuar kahun e zhvendosjes se percjellesit me rryme, perdorim regullen e dores se majte. Per kete qellim pellemba e dores se majte vendoset perballe polit nord te magnetit ose te bobines. Kater gishterinjte shtrihen sipas kahut te rrymes qe kalon ne percjelles. Gishti i madh i hapur anash tregon kahun e forces magnetike.Me ndihmen e fushes magnetike qe ndryshon, perftojme rryme elektrike. Kjo dukuri quhet dukuria e induksionit elektromagnetik. Galvonometri eshte nje aparat qe regjistron rryma shume shume te dobeta.Elektromotori. Ne spirat e bllokut kalon rryme gjate kohes qe ato i rrotullojme ndermjet poleve te magnetit.RRYMA ELEKTRIKE, LIGJI I OMIT PER NJE PJESE TE QARKUTR=rezistence elektrike, I=intensiteti matet me A. I=XA/Np*Ns matet me ampermates. Tensioni me I madh ne ato pjese te qarkut ku e njejta rryme cliron me shume nxehtesi ose kryen me shume pune. Tensioni=U si I. Matet me voltmeter. R=U/I PRA I om(Ω)= I volt/ I amper -- 1Ω=V/A. I=U/R U=IR. Rezistenca elektrike varet nga gjatesia, diametric dhe lloji I percjellesit. Sa me I gjate as me I forte, kurse me trashesine e kunderta. Per kete sherben reostati. Ne lidhje seri I= I1=I2. R=U1+U2/I=R1+R2 R=R1+R2 U=U1+U2. Ne lidhje parallel I=I1+I2 U1=U2 U/R=U1/R1+U2/U1. ENERGJIA ELEKTRIKE—energji termike, dritore, levizjes. E=UIt 1J=1V*1A*1s. P=E/t P=UI 1W=1A*1V. energjia e rrymes elektrike—Q—A.QARQET ELEKTRIKE, LIDHJA NE SERI DHE NE PARALELQark elektrik I thjeshte perbehet nga 1pile,1llambe,1celes dhe fijet lidhese. Rryma elektrike ka veprim dritor dhe termik dhe magnetik. Lidhur varg seri dhe me degezim paralel. Paralel eshte me mire sepse llambat ndricojne plotesisht. TRASMETIMI I NXEHTESISEEnergjia elektrike + e bashkeveprimit = energji termikeEnergjia elektrike ndryshohet me pune, shkembim nxehtesie.Kemi percjelles te mire(trupat e ngurte), te keqinj(lengje, gaze). Percjellshmeri termike do te thote menyren e shkembimit te nxehtesise ndermjet bashkeveprimit molecular, pa zhvedosje te lendes. Konveksioni dhe rrezatimi jane menyra te shkembimit te nxehtesise.Trupat e erret thithin me shume rrezet termike. C →nxehtesi specifike e lendes. Q=cm(t2-t1). Tp= m2t2+m1t1/ m1+m2 R=Qd/Qh. Q=m*q q=nxehtesia specifike e djegies. Q=m*גּ גּ=nxehtesia specifike e shkrirjes. Q=m*l l=nxehtesia specifike e avullimit. ENERGJIA PUNA FUQIAKemi energji Ep dhe Ek. Ep+Ek=Em Kur zvogelohet Ep ose Ek, Em nuk ndryshon sepse rritet tjetra. Ep=mgh Ek=mv² / 2. ligji i momentit te forces: F1*d1=F2*d2Ne rrotullen e fiksuar G=F, kurse ne rrotullen e lire F= ½G . Ne rrafshin e pjerret F/G=h/l dhe Ad= G*h dhe Ah=F*l. Ah=Ad eshte vetem ne rrotull dhe ne rrafshin e pjerret. Ne makineri te tjera Ah=Ad+QLIGJI I RUAJTJES DHE I SHNDERRIMIT TE ENERGJISE.Cdo mekanizem apo kombinim makanizmash, qe sherbejne per te realizuar nje shnderrim energjie quhen makina. Makinat ndahen ne dy grupe: motore dhe gjeneratore.Per motoret: energjia fillestare →energji mekanikePer gjeneratoret: energjia fillestare → energji elektrike.Eh=Ed+Q R=Ed/Eh Motoret me djegie te brendshme kane 4 kohe(thithja, ngjeshja, koha e punes, dalja). R=Ad/mq.Motoret reaktive jane 2 llojeurboreaktive qe per te djegur lende e djegshme perdorin oksigjenin e atmosferes dhe reaktive qe kane vete oksigjen. Ne gjeneratoret R=Uit/mq.
Posted by SILVI at 19:08:48 | Permanent Link | Comments (1) | 
FIZIKA 7
FIZIKE 7
Molekula eshte grimca me e vogel e lendes qe ruan vetite e saj. Ato levizin ne menyre te panderprere dhe te crregullt. Molekula ndahet ne atome dhe atomi ne eletrone, protone, dhe neurone. Lendet jane te thjeshta dhe te perbera. Molekula ne saje te bashkeveprimit zoteron energji. Energjia e levizjes dhe e bashkeveprimit e nje trupi quhet energjia termike e tij. Perqendrimi(n) = nr. kokrrav(N)/ vellimin(V). Gjendja e lendes Trup I ngurte Trup i lenget Gaz 
Largesia molekulave E vogel. Vendosje e rregullt me e madhe dhe vendosje deridiku e rregullt Shume e madhe. Vendosje e crregullt 
Levizja molekulave E kufizuar, e crregullt,jo shume e vrullshme Deridiku e kufizuar, e crregullt, dhe e vrullshme E lire e crregullt dhe shume e vrullshme 
Karakteristik Ruan formen dhe vellimin Ruan formen por jo vellimin. Nuk ruan as formen as vellimin 
Masa e njesise se vellimit te nje lende e quajme dendesi te asaj lende. Sa me I madh n aq me I madh dendesia. Ndermjet molekulave te sip. se lire te lengjeve ushtrohen forca terheqese te medha dhe quhen forca te tensionit sip. Forca shtypese(F)=Forcen e rendeses(G). shtypja= F/S=P. 1Pa=1N/m2. shtypja ne gaze rritet ne menyre perpjestimore kur rritet perqendrimi dhe temp e tij. Shtypja atmosferike =760mm=100 000Pa. Matet me barometer me zhive. Shtypja e ushtruar ne leng tejcohet kudo brenda tij sipas te gjithave drejtimeve me te njejten madhesi=shtypje hidrostatike. Eshte njelloj edhe per gazet. P=d*h*g. h=thellesi g=10N/kg. Fa= V*d*g. PunaA=forceF*zhvendosje l . 1N*m=1J. P=A/t=F*l/t. 1W=1J/s. Energjia e lendes djegese—Q(nxehtesi)—A OSE Energjia e rrymes elektrike—A. Tingujt akustike qe degjon veshi jane nga 20hz(infratinguj) deri 20.000hz(ulratingunguj). 
Gjate bashkeveprimit te magneteve polet e njejte shtyhen kurse polet e kundert terhiqen. Perreth percjellesit me rryme kemi fushe magnetike.

Bobina eshte nje tel ne forme spirale, e rrutulluar mbi nje trup cilindrik. Ashtu si magneti, bobina me rryme ka polin nord N dhe polin sud S. N= -- S= + Vendosja e shufres prej hekuri brenda bobines me rrryme e forcon fushen magnetike dhe kjo qe formuam eshte nje electromagnet. Ai perdoren ne zilen elektrike, telegrafe etj..Forca terheqese e elektromagnetit zmadhohet kur rritet numri i spirave dhe rryma mbi te.Per te percaktuar kahun e zhvendosjes se percjellesit me rryme, perdorim regullen e dores se majte. Per kete qellim pellemba e dores se majte vendoset perballe polit nord te magnetit ose te bobines. Kater gishterinjte shtrihen sipas kahut te rrymes qe kalon ne percjelles. Gishti i madh i hapur anash tregon kahun e forces magnetike.Me ndihmen e fushes magnetike qe ndryshon, perftojme rryme elektrike. Kjo dukuri quhet dukuria e induksionit elektromagnetik. Galvonometri eshte nje aparat qe regjistron rryma shume shume te dobeta.Elektromotori. Ne spirat e bllokut kalon rryme gjate kohes qe ato i rrotullojme ndermjet poleve te magnetit. R=rezistence elektrike, I=intensiteti matet me A. I=XA/Np*Ns matet me ampermates. Tensioni me I madh ne ato pjese te qarkut ku e njejta rryme cliron me shume nxehtesi ose kryen me shume pune. Tensioni= U si I. Matet me voltmeter. R=U/I PRA I om(Ω)= I volt/ I amper -- 1Ω=V/A. I=U/R U=IR. Rezistenca elektrike varet nga gjatesia, diametric dhe lloji I percjellesit. Sa me I gjate as me I forte, kurse me trashesine e kunderta. Per kete sherben reostati. Ne lidhje seri I= I1=I2. R=U1+U2/I=R1+R2 R=R1+R2 U=U1+U2. Ne lidhje parallel I=I1+I2 U1=U2 U/R=U1/R1+U2/U1. ENERGJIA ELEKTRIKE—energji termike, dritore, levizjes. E=UIt 1J=1V*1A*1s. P=E/t P=UI 1W=1A*1V. energjia e rrymes elektrike—Q—A. Shembellimet dhe hijet formohen sepse drita perhapet ne vije te drejte. Kendi I pasqyrimit eshte I barabarte me kendin e renies se drites ne pasqyre. 
Posted by SILVI at 19:07:26 | Permanent Link | Comments (0) | 
FIZIKA 6
FIZIKA 6
Te gjitha objektet qe na rrethojne quhen trupa. Ato perbehen nga lenda. Jane te lenget, gazte dhe ngurte. Te gjitha lendet perbehen nga therrmija te vogla. Pra kane ndertim thermijor. Therrmija me e vogel e lendes qe ruan vetite e saj quhet molekule. V=a*a*c. trupat kane veti te rendojne, dhe aq me shume te rendojne aq me e madhe eshte masa e tij. Per te shprehur vetine e rendeses perdorim masen. Masa eshte e barabarte me masen e tjeseve te lendes. – kg. Lengjet nuk e ruajne formen por vetem vellimin. Merr forme e enes. Gazet nuk kane as forme as vellim. Marrin formen e enes. Trupat e ngurte kane forme dhe vellim te caktuar. Ato jane elastike, plastike dhe te thyeshem. Bymimi eshte dukuria e zmadhimit te permasave te trupat, me rritjen e temperatures. Tkurrja eshte e zvoglimit. Lengjet kur ngrohen bymehen, dhe kur ftohen tkurren. Ato varen nga a- rritje e temp b- lloji I lengut c- vellimi I lengut. Edhe gazet bymehen dhe tkurren. Ato bymehen me shpejte se lengjet. Pra trupat dhe tkurren dhe bymehen. Uji kur shnderrohet nga gjendja e lenget ne te gazte quhet avullim. Kur eshte I vrullshem quhet vlim. Dhe kur bie ne kontakt me nje send te ftohte, formohen bula te vogla lengu qe quhet kondensim.cdo trup qe ve ne levizje nje trup tjeter kryen pune dhe kur kryen pune themi se kane energji. Magneti ka dy pole N-veri dhe S-jug. Kur shtyjne njeri tjerin ose terheqin(n+s dhe n-n) vepron force magnetike, e cila eshte e ndersjellte.Qark elektrik I thjeshte perbehet nga 1pile,1llambe,1celes dhe fijet lidhese. Rryma elektrike ka veprim dritor dhe termik dhe magnetik. Lidhur varg seri dhe me degezim paralel. Paralel eshte me mire sepse llambat ndricojne plotesisht. Masa-m ose M. rruga- l. koha –t. shpejtesia-v puna-A. Nxehtesia-Q. Veprimi dhe kunderveprimi eksistojne se bashku dhe jane te barabarta ndermjet tyre. Maten me N(njuton) dhe me dinamometer. Trupat shformohen kur mbi ta veprojne forca. Edhe tretja eshte shformim dhe quhet force bashkeveprimi molekular. 1N=100GR. Rrotulla e fiksuar F=G. Rrotull e lire F=G/2. A=F*l. Forca e ferkimit eshte ajo qe perngon levizjen e trupit. Ajo cliron nxehtesi. Pra lidhen ngushte. A—Q. Q—A. Ne kemi_energji dritore, termike, berthamore, e rrymes elektrike dhe ushqimore*

----------


## [Perla]

{A_N_G_E_L_69} te pakten modifikoje hiqi kto_ Posted by SILVI at 19:07:26 | Permanent Link | Comments (0) | 
FIZIKA 6_ se i con ashtu goca dhe te qafsha moj ese , se eshte dhe e ekselencen e shkolles mbi te gjitha. Tema mua me duket shume e thjeshte per zhvillim , kap fiziken dhe komento ato dy gjera qe te shpjegon libri. Pak libra ka ne biblotek per kete teme ( qe ne vitin e trete diskutohet perciptazi gjerat kryesore, e jo kaq "bombastike" si copy paste me lart. Se te thote zysha, hajde mi shpjego keto qe ke shkruar, e ti rri si  ...  :ngerdheshje:  Vrijeni cik ate te shkret tru ekselencaaaaa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Dhe unë pata një Ese në Kimi....zysha më mirëkuptoj kur unë dorëzova fletën bosh  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## vajza e Vores

shuuume flm!

----------


## vajza e Vores

> {A_N_G_E_L_69} te pakten modifikoje hiqi kto_ Posted by SILVI at 19:07:26 | Permanent Link | Comments (0) | 
> FIZIKA 6_ se i con ashtu goca dhe te qafsha moj ese , se eshte dhe e ekselencen e shkolles mbi te gjitha. Tema mua me duket shume e thjeshte per zhvillim , kap fiziken dhe komento ato dy gjera qe te shpjegon libri. Pak libra ka ne biblotek per kete teme ( qe ne vitin e trete diskutohet perciptazi gjerat kryesore, e jo kaq "bombastike" si copy paste me lart. Se te thote zysha, hajde mi shpjego keto qe ke shkruar, e ti rri si  ...  Vrijeni cik ate te shkret tru ekselencaaaaa



po nrm qe do e rregulloj dhe do ta mesoj...megjithate flm x keshillen

----------


## derjansi

> {A_N_G_E_L_69} te pakten modifikoje hiqi kto_ Posted by SILVI at 19:07:26 | Permanent Link | Comments (0) | 
> FIZIKA 6_ se i con ashtu goca dhe te qafsha moj ese , se eshte dhe e ekselencen e shkolles mbi te gjitha. Tema mua me duket shume e thjeshte per zhvillim , kap fiziken dhe komento ato dy gjera qe te shpjegon libri. Pak libra ka ne biblotek per kete teme ( qe ne vitin e trete diskutohet perciptazi gjerat kryesore, e jo kaq "bombastike" si copy paste me lart. Se te thote zysha, hajde mi shpjego keto qe ke shkruar, e ti rri si  ...  Vrijeni cik ate te shkret tru ekselencaaaaa


lol ahahahahahahahah

ncncncncnc

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> {A_N_G_E_L_69} te pakten modifikoje hiqi kto_ Posted by SILVI at 19:07:26 | Permanent Link | Comments (0) | 
> FIZIKA 6_ se i con ashtu goca dhe te qafsha moj ese , se eshte dhe e ekselencen e shkolles mbi te gjitha. Tema mua me duket shume e thjeshte per zhvillim , kap fiziken dhe komento ato dy gjera qe te shpjegon libri. Pak libra ka ne biblotek per kete teme ( qe ne vitin e trete diskutohet perciptazi gjerat kryesore, e jo kaq "bombastike" si copy paste me lart. Se te thote zysha, hajde mi shpjego keto qe ke shkruar, e ti rri si  ...  Vrijeni cik ate te shkret tru ekselencaaaaa


Perla,mendoj se perderisa po na shkollohet goca,e ka aq nivel inteligjenca sa per ta kuptuar se duhen hequr ato qe ti vure ne dukje.Gjths flm,dhe shyqyr qe te kemi dhe ty qe ti kapin syckat kto gjera qe nuk duhen.

----------

